# Hunting pictures



## bwire (Dec 21, 2014)

I got my first vizsla, Nittany, 10 years ago and then Blitz came 6 years ago. I'll soon be getting another puppy and just joined this forum. Here are some recent pictures I was able to take while hunting with the dogs.













































Sometimes I'm more interested in taking good pictures instead of hunting with the dogs. But the dogs just love looking for birds.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Great pictures! I can't wait to see some of the new addition.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome bwire 
From one hunting Vizsla owner to another.

Rod 
Bailey 6 years old and Chloe 7 years old.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

bw - great pics - I wish I could do the same - just 2 lazy LOL - packing 4 a 3 day hunting trip - I always forget the camera - now I keep it in the truck - lessoned learended


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, and wonderful pictures.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,

Thanks for sharing your pics, they are always welcome on here 

Hobbsy


----------



## bwire (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the comments and welcome.


----------

